

Show HN: fomo - a foursquare connected app - sbauch
http://fomosqr.com

======
sbauch
Just hacking around with the foursquare connected apps platform. Also uses the
explore endpoint to surface a recommended venue. All in all, the foursquare
platform is a real breeze to develop with, and I'm surprised I haven't seen
more connected apps. Looking forward to the Nov 3rd hackathon!

